# Anyone interested in processing these?



## Rreyes097 (Aug 26, 2021)

So the one process I've yet to try is recovering gold from eproms, flat packs, and ic chips in general. But I've collected my behind off and now I have so many that I'm at a loss in which ones to do, and which ones have the most gold. So I was thinking that someone out there on the forum would be interested in processing some or all of this collection I have. :
1. Ic chips
2. Flat packs
3. Eproms without windows
4. Eproms with windows
Eproms with windows that there is gold visible. (Not many of those tho.)
Some are ceramic some plastic. I'll attach some pictures of what I got and hopefully someone out there is willing to work something out with me to get these PM's out of all this mess! Last pic is some old circuit boards that I'm not sure what to do with yet. Unfortunately I've taken some of the stuff off of them so I don't think a collector would want incomplete boards. So I'm guessing they'll need to be processed with other chips? Please let me know if anyone is interested in this mess.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 26, 2021)

Picture #3 are EPROMS. Basically, they are "programable". 
They will sometimes cover the window as light will "erase"
the programming in some models.

Search "ceramic eprom" on the forum. I have seen information
on processing them here and that may lead you to someone to
process them for you?

Good luck!


----------



## Rreyes097 (Aug 26, 2021)

I'm hoping that someone sees this post.


----------



## Scdc5515 (Nov 2, 2021)

Rreyes097 said:


> I'm hoping that someone sees this post.


I will take what ever you want to get rid of. However in my experience it takes a lot of chips to recover a small amount of PMs.


----------



## ION 47 (Nov 2, 2021)

Парень проделал большую работу и снял видео, показывающее содержание золота и серебра в различных фишках. (К сожалению, ролик был снят на русском языке, чтобы все его поняли, его нужно переводить). [MEDIA = youtube] ZUhx52NiyE0 [/ MEDIA] But I think whoever wants to, he will understand, and will be able to accept the information from this video.


----------



## Rreyes097 (Nov 3, 2021)

ION 47 said:


> Парень проделал большую работу и снял видео, показывающее содержание золота и серебра в различных фишках. (К сожалению, ролик был снят на русском языке, чтобы все его поняли, его нужно переводить). [MEDIA = youtube] ZUhx52NiyE0 [/ MEDIA] But I think whoever wants to, he will understand, and will be able to accept the information from this video.


Huh?


----------



## Rocksmasher39 (Nov 3, 2021)

ION 47 said:


> Парень проделал большую работу и снял видео, показывающее содержание золота и серебра в различных фишках. (К сожалению, ролик был снят на русском языке, чтобы все его поняли, его нужно переводить). [MEDIA = youtube] ZUhx52NiyE0 [/ MEDIA] But I think whoever wants to, he will understand, and will be able to accept the information from this video.


Hello! Can you translate this or tell me what it means?


----------



## ION 47 (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## ION 47 (Nov 4, 2021)

Rocksmasher39 said:


> Привет! Вы можете перевести это или сказать, что это значит?


Привет! Дайте ссылку на это фото и я вам помогу. Я не могу открыть это. Отправьте ссылку.


----------

